# Winter Practice



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello, me being from the Midwest of the US, winter will be here before we know it so I was just wondering how and what I should practice in the winter.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Being from Texas, I know little to nothing about snow and a "real" winter. However, the best advice i can give you here is to stay fit, and keep your muscle memory intact. You can do this by swinging a club for a few minutes, every day. If you can, try to practice your putting and chipping as well. 

Can you go to an indoor range, and hit a few buckets of balls per week? That would be great as far as keeping your swing intact. Good luck!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I noticed that 300Yards mentioned indoor ranges, check it out and see if you have a golf dome in your area. Their good places to work on your putting and short game, not very good for hitting drives, usually because their not long enough to see the results of a drive, a slice or hook usually happen after 100 yards of travel. They are good for practicing your chipping and pitching and that being the shots that can best help your scores, its a good place to practice. You can also practice in your garage with one of those small catch baskets and practice balls. 

Del


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

There isn't any indoor ranges around here, but tomorrow I'm going to our local Nevada Bob's and they give lessons there on one of those golf projectors. I've also been reading Golf Magazine and Golf Digest cover to cover. I've been putting a lot too. I've set very high goals for 2008!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Practice the area of your game where you can shave strokes off. Putting and you can do that indoors all winter. A good putter can save a lot of strokes. You can make up for a bad drive, you can not get back a missed 3-4-5-6-7--8-9 foot putt.


----------

